# High FSH level & Not much time *



## matti

Hi everyone, I'm new & I'm so desperate for some advice.
My DH & I have been trying to get pregnant for 4 years now. I've just turned 42 and I know time is running out - too fast! Anyway, without trying to bore everyine who reads this, here is my brief history :
Oct 2004 - Unexplained infertlilty diagnosed. Doc discovered I had 1 blocked tube but this shouldn't affect infertility.Tried clomid for 3 months, unsuccessful. 
Blood test in Oct 2006 - FSH level 28.8 - GP advised menopausal, blood test Nov 2006 - FSH level 5.7! - Gynae referred me to IVF clinic.
Pelvic scan April 2007 by gynae revealed multiple fibroids - but left ovary could not be detected.  My GP told me that fibroids were prob causing infertility & I just had to wait for the menopause when they would disappear !!! 
Attended IVF clinic in June 2007 & we were ecstatic to hear our treatment would start in Dec this year.    My scan at IVF clinic showed only 2 fibroids, 3 follicles on right ovary, but left ovary still not visible. then came th FSH blood test.................  
My blood test results showed FSH level was 33.4 (LH 12.7). IVF clinic told my DH and I onThursday that they can't help us. I have another day 3 test next month, just to double check, and I'm praying that the FSH will "magically" go down. I know this is menopausal level but I refuse to believe it as I've had no symptoms.I am praying this may be a hormonal imbalance.
I'm really not sure what do do next & I'm too scared to give up hope. Is there even a small chance I could become pregnant with such a high FSH level? Can someone help?


----------



## poppy888

Hi Matti,
Welcome! I'm sorry you have had it so hard. It is difficult to come to terms with such a diagnosis.
I'm sure you will realise that so many of us are in the same boat!

I also was diagnosed with high fsh three years ago, I was devastated. Mine fluctuated from 3 up to my highest of 40. It has been said you are only as good as your highest level...meaning that even if you try to get a low level, eggs are not guarenteed.
The Nhs would not consider us with a level of 12 so we went private. I had acupuncture and it came down to 10! The private clinic gave us a chance(For £5000!!!!) We got one egg which fertilised into a grade 2 embryo. Unfortunately it did not implant.
I had an fsh test in June which came back at 40..as I am aged 40 I cannot waste anymore time, so I am having donor eggs next month in Brno! 
This was a big decision..not an easy one at all.

If you are determined then keep trying, some people I'm sure will tell you their sucess stories. You have to remember that Fsh is what doctors go by today..my acupunturist totally disagrees with this and promised that if I kept attending him I would get pregnant with my own eggs!! I attended for two years!!!
I have been trying to get pregnant for almost 7 years and I have run out of confidence with my own egg reserve never mind my own sanity!I want to be a mother at a reasonable age!
I wish you luck in your journey. This site will keep you company!!
Best wishes 
Poppy x


----------



## matti

Hi Poppy

Thanks for your reply, its made me feel a bit better about myself.  I had started to feel a bit "freakish" recently.
I must admit acupuncture has crossed my mind but I'm not sure if I want to go down another long long road.
I think you're very brave making the donor decision.  I wish you lots of luck.
matti x


----------



## Kamac80

Hi *Matti* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

I will leave you a couple of links to try out.

TTC over 40's board..................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=163.0

Starting out and diagnosis board...............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

IVF board................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night at varied times is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥ cat ♥

hello and welcome to fertility friends 

take care xxx


----------



## emsy25

Hi Matti,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz

Hi matti, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry to hear of the problems you are having conceiving. There are a few complimentary things you might like to try to help your FSH leveles (reflexology, acupuncture and wheatgrass have all been advocated in the past).

Here's a link to the comlimentary therapies board:

*Complimentary Therapies ~ *  CLICK HERE 

Here's a link to the Slwo responders / High FSH thread where you might find some advice and support: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=99341.0

Do also check out those excellent links Kate has left for you.

C~x


----------



## dcon_blue

Hi Matti

Really sorry to hear about your problems TTC and the horrible heartache thats comes with it. I just wanted to say hello and point you to my FSH story which you see here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=23758.msg1367542#msg1367542

As you can see, I'm in a similar situation and have written to several clinics to get their opinons on treating me in my hopeless state. One doctor (at Reprofit) told me that there is some hope if your FSH level is under 40 albeit very low and I am naively taking this as a sign to try at least once with my own eggs.

Trying to decide on a clinic has been a nightmare for me, I'm bad enough trying to decide on what to have for dinner never mind this! Maybe it's because I don't have anyone to discuss this with but as soon as I have decided on a path to take I start doubting again. Anyway, at the moment I'm talking with SIRM Mosaic with a view for treatment starting September in NY. Here the protocol Dr Sher is proposing is an Agonist/Antagonist Conversion Protocol with estrogen priming (A/ACP + E2V) and sent me a many documents one of which describes this protocol and concludes that ...



> It is remarkable, that while using the A/ACP + E2V in "poor responders " whose FSH levels were often well above threshold limits, the cycle cancellation has consistently been maintained below 10% ( i.e. much lower than expected). Many of these patients who had previously been told that they should give up on using their own eggs, and switch to ovum donation because of "poor ovarian reserve", have subsequently achieved viable pregnancies at SIRM using the A/ACP with "estrogen priming".


Dr Sher isn't promising any miracles and again has said my chance of success is in the low single percentage ... but I have to give my one and only chance with my own eggs a decent shot. Given the current exchange rate the costs shouldn't be as bad as they could be (well I hope not). 

Anyway, sorry for rambling ... I hope you're feeling a bit better ... and in answer to your question about a small chance of getting pregnant with high FSH ... well I've been told there is a chance ... but unfortunately it's small 

PM me if you'd like me to send you the many docs that I got from Dr Sher ... I'm only too willing to share 

Here's wishing you tons and tons of   

Love

dcon_blue
xx


----------



## matti

Hi dcon-blue

Thank you for your email. It's really interesting (and not very reassuring) that so many Dr and "experts" in this field have so many differing opinions.  I'm really not sure where to go from here. In my distraught state, I made a private appointment at Edinburgh's Murrayfield Hospital.  I'm not a member of BUPA but I'm desperate.  The head gynae there is called Dr Mahmood and he has a good reputation.  I have a 20 minute consultation and I'm praying that he can at least give me some positive-ness.  Ironically, he's the gynae who recommended me for IVF when my FSH level was at 28.8, last year. He explained that my FSH level was completely normal.  This is compicated, but I'll try to explain what he told me:
I had the blood test on day 3 of my cycle, but my period was 16 days late. He told me that that the blood test was therefore taken on day 19, (day 3 plus the 16 days late = 19). Giving a false FSH reading.
I don't know if this is correct or not, but the IVF clinic are having none of it, especially now that it's increased again, but my cycles ARE now regular (not sure if that makes any difference).  
If this appointment doesn't go to plan I may try the acupuncture, chinese medicine route.
I have read that the Lister will take patients with high fsh levels, but I live in Edinburgh, and could not afford to stay in London for the duration of treatment.
I like you, feel I have to try every avenue, as I'm terrified that when I'm 50, I'll regret not trying hard enough.
I wish you all the best of luck in NY and I dream that your dreams will come true.  Please let me know how it all goes.

Matti x


----------



## collymags

hi Matti

firstly big welcome to ye, this place has been a lifeline through dark times and support through good times.

i was in similar situation to you, it took ages before it dropped low enough for treatment but then i only produced 2 eggs with top whack treatment. told the only way forward was donor. thankfully my sister stepped forward. but alas alack it didn't get me the bfp. i started having accupuncture before my 3rd attempt which was FET which again failed. but low and behold our miracle happened shortly there after. and a very happy ending we have with a now 6month old delightful baby girl.  ye just never know, re really don't. i'd had no menopausal symptoms so never really believed thats what was happening.  all i can say is heaps of luck on your quest. xxxx


----------



## dcon_blue

Hi Matti

I know exactly what you mean about conflicting opinions ... most clinics say that it's not worth me trying ... and being single and 44 some have just flatly refused to consider me.  So when I find a clinic who 1) says they would treat me and 2) offer me a 1-2% chance of success ... then I'm quite pleased.  I just wish I could get the ball rolling and stop dithering.  5 days ago when I posted my last message on this thread I had made my mind up that I was going to SIRM in NY.  Now I'm practically sure I'm not ;o(  but I may change my mind back again.  Argh!!!  I told you I was a complete mess with trying to arrive at a decision.  

The reason for the change of mind is all down to costs.  It's turns out that of the many cost plans that SIRM offer I am only eligible for their single cycle (because I'm such a poor prospect).  This is priced at $9,715 but once you add the extras (for such things as anesthesia and drugs) it comes out at over $30,000.  So in my mind my estimation of £5,000 is now more like £15,000 and that's without flights and accommodation! Like you said with the Lister and staying in London, I don't think I can justify the cost.

So Matti when is your consultation with Dr Mahmood at Murrayfields? Did you cycle with him when he suggested IVF? I don't understand ... if the consultant recommends IVF then why won't the IVF clinic have a go    Anyway, I really do hope he's able to give you some hope. 

Anyway, I too have a consultation scheduled ... a telephone call with Dr Sher on the 28th to discuss the results of the many, many blood tests I've had done.  You never know I may not have anything out of the ordinary (e.g. NK cells, blood clotting issues etc) but if I do I may ask if they might be prepared to share their protocol with another clinic (e.g. Reprofit in Czech Rep).  I know this whole game depends on more than just protocols and that the laboratories and medics play such an important part in it all ... but I could have something like 10 attempts at Reprofit for the same price (if I had it in me to do so) ... but then again the expertise that Dr Sher at SIRM could very well be 10 times better! I dunno I'm going mad  Oops ... back to dirty ole money again  

Also Matti, when you had your pelvic scan at the IVF clinic and they saw your follicles had you been on any stimulating treatment?  I have no knowledge here I'm just wondering.  

Collymags ... thank you so much for sharing your story.  Can I ask how your miracle came about?  Sorry if I've missed it from your post ... I'm not sure if you had another go at IVF or if your little girl was a natural blessing?    Whatever way she made it to this world she's a miracle and truly is beautiful.

Poppy ... I know what you mean about wanting to become a mother at a reasonable age ... although some would say I passed that a good while ago    What do they know    Anyway, I'm an avid lurker on the Reprofit threads and I so hope I see some good news from you towards the end of Sept.

Bye for now ladies

dcon_blue
xx


----------



## dcon_blue

Argh! I've just read this link posted by Lukey on the Multiple Cycles,FSH Issues & Slow Responders - Part 10 thread:

http://forums.haveababy.com/index.php?s=f6095d16d1bb53d9077b63af2f03b1b0&showtopic=17725​
So now I'm thinking staggered IVF might mean staggered costs  ... and my anniversary month on my Egg card is coming up ... 

I'm gonna email SIRM this morning and see if I'd be eligible for such a cycle and how this would impact payments. I told you I was indecisive! 

dcon_blue
xx


----------



## poppy888

Hi Dcon-blue,
Hi Mattie,
It is so heartbreaking to think you will never have your own biological child...believe me it does not lessen, even with my decision to go to Brno!! I often read of people on FF who are older and with high Fsh and yet they are now pregnant and sometimes it panics me..I mean am I throwing the towel in too early?
However, as the time draws nearer(I leave on the 10th Sept), I get more excited!

The money is a big decision maker, thats why at Reprofit we can try a couple of times!
I feel I have made the right decision. I have had three periods in the last month..according to my Reprofit doctor, I'm definately going through the menopause. I have never had symptoms but my bloodtest is almost saying I'm a liar!!  
I took my down reg injection last week...so its all happening. I really want to be pregnant again..I have had three miscarriages plus my failed ivf in my life and am hoping for that miracle!

I hope you get what you want and am sending loads of luck to you all

Talk again
Poppy x


----------



## dcon_blue

Hey Poppy ... just 3 weeks!!  Yahoo!!     ... I was so near to some real action 

Of course I wish I could just settle on a plan of action to take ... without a plan I'll never get near to anything!

Really sorry to hear you've suffered three periods in the past month ... I didn't know that 1) this could happen and 2) it was a sign of the menopause.  I honesty thought lack of periods was the big indicator of the big M.

Is the blood test you talk of a test for your FSH levels?

Like most of the ladies on here you have been through so much I really hope your dreams come true this time.  As always I'll be lurking on the Reprofit threads until I make a definitive decision and join you properly ... and so I'll be following your progress.  There's been such an impressive number of ladies getting a BFP recently I'm sure you'll be one of the next batch to be posting good news.    

dcon
xx


----------



## poppy888

Hi dcon-blue,

I have now had an fsh of 40 for my last 2 testing dates. I have not had acupuncture since my ivf bfn in Feb of this year.

People say that fsh is related to stress....well perhaps that explains it all!!!
It is devastating..I was demolished when my consultant said it would be a miracle of I ever got pregnant...all our dreams shattered with one sentence.

I suppose getting an fsh of 40 for 2 months running sort of jolted me into making my decision.

I'm excited especially as the date is getting closer. My donor is 10 years younger so hopefully I will have more than the 4% chance I was given by my own consultant!

Part of me worries that any prospective children will be so obviously different to me and I have spent the last few weeks "studying " mothers and babies for similarities!!!  
But I am between a rock and a hard place..either I keep trying to get my fsh level down below 10....30 less than it is now?   or i embrace what I'm doing and have a good chance of having a baby in my belly

You know I'm nearly as indecisive as you!!!!!
I usually post on the Reprofit site..so will keep you posted of my "holiday abroad" 
Take care
Poppy x


----------



## matti

Hi Everyone

Collymags - your baby daughter looks adorable. Your story has made me feel so hopeful. You really NEVER know what's around the corner and miracles can happen. 

Dcon - I have my appointment with Dr Mahmood on Wednesday. Yes, he was the gynae that referred me to Edinburgh Infirmary for IVF, but in the space of a few months whilst I waited for my 1st appointment, my FSH soared to 33. The IVF clinc told me they could not help me, their decision was in black and white - any FSH result over 10 is definitely not considered. Just like Poppy, I also have had no menopausal symptoms.  My monthly cycles are still regular (so far). I often think that the FSH is just a "reading" - surely there must be other factors to consider.  I definitely agree that stress is a major factor.   My scan at the IVF clinic showed 3 follicles on my right ovary - this was without any treatment at all. However, left ovary still can't be seen.Not sure what any of this means.
If I'm being truthful, I guess I'm hoping this specialist on Wednesday will refer me for a laporoscopy. I really need to put my mind at rest to make sure there is nothing "stopping" a pregnancy for me.  Now that I've been refused IVF, naturally is my only route, but that hasn't worked in 6 years.
I'm finding it especially hard to cope with this as my husband is 33 years, 9 years my junior. I don't want to be a menopausal wife already! 
Poppy - after reading your posting last week, my husband and I talked about an egg donor. To be truthful it was something I hadn't even considered before but it's now given me something to think about.
Here's wishing us all GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!

Matti x


----------



## poppy888

Hi matti,

I just didn't know where to start on the egg donation abroad business...then I found a wonderful person in the shape of Mag. She has organised everything for us and is extremely supportive. I hear from her most days and it has allowed us to be more confident in what we are doing!!
Check out her website
www.myivfalternative.com

If I can help with any questions..just message me!
Best wishes 
Poppy x




/links


----------



## wendzen

Hi
I'm a ff virgin i joined on Wednesday,

I thought I'd tell you my story as its quite similar in some ways. 
My partner and i have been together for 7 years and trying to conceive for 4, felt that something was wrong last year and that i might have started the menopause (AGED 34) test results came back negative.
Went back this year and yes i had fsh 14(premature ovarian failure) Absolutely devastated, but then the next test came back negative fsh4 so there was a glimmer of hope.
We had all the test done, tubes good, sperm good, IVF to start 27th August, HOORAH
Back in for the last blood test and fsh16,  hit an all time low. They said they'd retest me next month (i still have regular periods) fsh 18, turns out that the fsh 4 had been taken at the wrong time. Booked in to see the consultant 23rd October 2 options a donor or a super boost.

I'm feeling very hard done by and that the world is very unfair/unjust. Very much fed up with hearing friends and family say how easy it was to get pregnant, also now that they know about my problem that i could always adopt (i may scream if someone says that to me again)

Sorry to go on but feel that having just turned 36 last week that life sucks somewhat. On a positive note have started taking agnus castus, having reflexology and acupuncture. Worth a shot

Minty


----------



## JButton

Hi minty, im a newby too, and I really feel for you. I will keep everything crossed for you got your next ets hun 
Tracy xxx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥

hello and welcome

i really hope you get the results you want the waiting is a complete nightmare try to stay as positive as you can

goodluck keepinghope xx


----------

